# Handling Anchor/Rode with no Locker



## asdf38 (Jul 7, 2010)

So I have no anchor locker and have yet to come up with a good solution for the anchor. Right now it lives in a cockpit locker and has to be carried forward.

What are some people's suggestions and experience?

I do have a mount to put the achor on the bow rail but that still leaves the rode? Do I remove the rode from the anchor and leave that in a locker? My anchor shackle is currently ceased shut and doesn't seem intended for convenient connect/disconnect, and should of course be ceased with monel wiring if it were to be done right, right?


----------



## paulatcrag (May 30, 2013)

*pail*

I have a canvas bucket with a stiff metal hoop in the top to keep it open. I drop the rode in as I haul it, then I unshackle the anchor and stow below after it has dried somewhat in the bucket. Probably not the best but certainly saisfactory.


----------



## capecodda (Oct 6, 2009)

Schaeffer makes a rail mount that works for a danforth. If you have a bow pulpit you can hang it there. A few boats back, and more years back than we'd like to admit, we used this mount with some success.

I cannot remember what I did with the rode, but I think we kinda coiled and bundled it and tied it to the base of some forward stanchions.


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

a collapsible box is our "in-use" rode locker, and the anchor lives on the bow pulpit.
We cleat off the desired length of rode (our anchor rode is marked in 5' increments. i wanted to mark in fathoms, but SWMBO wanted to keep things simple.)coil the remainder in the box, and it's good to go. when you retrieve the anchor, the vented box makes it easy to clean the rode- just douse it with a few pails of water.
you can see the anchor bin on the bow of our boat, here:


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

Plastic milk jug crate or foldable like BJ said. Or. cut a hole in the deck and use a husepipe to access the space in the bow. 









You would have "feed" the rope down and in unlike chain that goes in via it's own weight.


----------



## SchockT (May 21, 2012)

I keep mine in a cockpit locker as well. The anchor lives back there too. I don't like hanging anchors on my pulpit because they tend to be good at snagging and ripping spinnakers! I don't anchor very often, but If I need it I can grab the anchor and chain and carry it forward, and the rode will feed out of the locker as I need it. When rafting I offer to set the stern hook!


----------



## asdf38 (Jul 7, 2010)

Thanks for all the great suggestions. I'll give some thought to this.

I hung the anchor on the mount on the bow pulpit for the first time last night (coming back from fireworks) and realized it partially blocks the forward nav light. So that's one more wrinkle to work out.

I do have a small storage space in the very tip of the V birth but it's not properly sealed off from the cabin (just a wooden hatch) or designed for draining. So if I made use of it I'd need to be able to seal it off well from the deck. A deck inspection plate might actually be a decent idea where I could just reach down in and pull out the rode.


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

asdf38 said:


> I do have a small storage space in the very tip of the V birth but it's not properly sealed off from the cabin (just a wooden hatch) or designed for draining. So if I made use of it I'd need to be able to seal it off well from the deck. A deck inspection plate might actually be a decent idea where I could just reach down in and pull out the rode.


Me thinks your on to something ASDF!


----------



## Barquito (Dec 5, 2007)

> A deck inspection plate might actually be a decent idea where I could just reach down in and pull out the rode.


Maybe. I would be worried that running anchor chain through a plastic inpection plate might get it pretty beat up. I'm in the same situation, and like others, will clip the anchor to the bow pulpit, and carry the rode forward. Maybe add a hawse pipe at some point.


----------



## asdf38 (Jul 7, 2010)

Barquito said:


> Maybe. I would be worried that running anchor chain through a plastic inpection plate might get it pretty beat up. I'm in the same situation, and like others, will clip the anchor to the bow pulpit, and carry the rode forward. Maybe add a hawse pipe at some point.


Agreed. Plastic plates also weaken the area they're installed into because their frames offers no strength. A quick search turned up some stainless options although I wouldn't want to rely on any external tool to remove it.

Marine Depot Deck Plates - Stainless Steel - Deck Plates - Deck & Hull Hardware - Downwind Marine


----------



## mad_machine (Dec 16, 2012)

I would do both. An access cover into a sealed locker -and- the hawse pipe that was shown above. The rode and chain can go through the pipe and you can open the inspection cover to help feed it through, without having to worry about beating anything up


----------



## jameswilson29 (Aug 15, 2009)

SchockT said:


> I keep mine in a cockpit locker as well. The anchor lives back there too. I don't like hanging anchors on my pulpit because they tend to be good at snagging and ripping spinnakers! I don't anchor very often, but If I need it I can grab the anchor and chain and carry it forward, and the rode will feed out of the locker as I need it. When rafting I offer to set the stern hook!


I took the PO's anchor hangars off the pulpit because it was catching on the genoa and spinnakers. If you use the light stretchy anchor line approach to anchoring, you can easily store it in a cockpit locker with your anchor. Removing as much weight as possible from the ends of the boat helps the motion in a seaway as well.


----------



## downeast450 (Jan 16, 2008)

I "struggle" with this, too. Age will probably prevail or we buy a bigger boat with a bow roller. I have no bow roller now. I have designed one and built a cardboard mock up for fitting and to take to the fabricator to have it built. It sits on a shelf ready for the day I throw in the towel. I don't want an ugly "hook" sticking out of the bow of my boat. I do have an anchor locker in the deck at the bow. Rode and chain and a Danforth fit. When we use a Rocna that won't fit in the bow locker we store it in a cockpit locker. To set it I run the chain outside the stanchions, shackle on the anchor and launch from the cockpit. It works fine. I can set it myself. Not very convenient but manageable. I hand over hand the chain back into the bow locker and remove the Rocna for stowing. I think it is the "hand over hand" retrieve that will make the decision on a roller and a windless.


----------



## asdf38 (Jul 7, 2010)

jameswilson29 said:


> I took the PO's anchor hangars off the pulpit because it was catching on the genoa and spinnakers. If you use the light stretchy anchor line approach to anchoring, you can easily store it in a cockpit locker with your anchor. Removing as much weight as possible from the ends of the boat helps the motion in a seaway as well.


So are you reffering to a specific type of line? My whole setup needs to be reevaluated including the rode. My small anchor which gets used the most only has 80' of old rode.


----------



## mad_machine (Dec 16, 2012)

look at it this way.. keeping the anchor in the cockpit lockers makes it easier to drop the hook singlehanded...


----------



## SchockT (May 21, 2012)

> I do have a small storage space in the very tip of the V birth but it's not properly sealed off from the cabin (just a wooden hatch) or designed for draining. So if I made use of it I'd need to be able to seal it off well from the deck. A deck inspection plate might actually be a decent idea where I could just reach down in and pull out the rode.


I have the same thing on my boat. It is just a question of getting in there and glassing up the compartment so that it is isolated from the v-berth, and drilling a drain hole. (there is already a bulkhead there with a fabric cover over the opening) There is even a round void in the non-skid on the foredeck where something like this would fit nicely. I guess it was an option on my boat!


----------



## Brent Swain (Jan 16, 2012)

My drum winch, 22 inches by 11 inches, holds 550 feet of half inch nylon. It is what all fishboats use here,the hydralic version. I have been using one since 79, and wouldnt do it any other way. No dead crabs below decks.


----------



## nighthawk (Sep 25, 2013)

SchockT said:


> I have the same thing on my boat. It is just a question of getting in there and glassing up the compartment so that it is isolated from the v-berth, and drilling a drain hole. (there is already a bulkhead there with a fabric cover over the opening) There is even a round void in the non-skid on the foredeck where something like this would fit nicely. I guess it was an option on my boat!


I have basically the same setup (and problem) jsut forward of my v-berth only mine is oval. Anchor hangs on the pulpit hangers and the rode is stored below. My rode consists of 35 foot of chain attached to to 165 feet of 1/2" nylon line. Only problem I have is fitting it all in the compartment. Damn near have to jump up and down on it to get the last 10 feet in. Nice thing is the rope locker feeds to the bilge so I can snake it down after doing some modifications. Contrary to my former belief, I am finding that 1/2" twisted line will not feed itself with the slightest change from straight vertical--especially down the inside of a fiberglass hull! Looking at a modification to mine with a fiberglass tunnel and some type of slick covering (maybe heavy visquene glued as a liner?) to get it to slide into the storage area under the v-berth. Will post some pics and the resulting solution--could just be a pic of me with my head hung in disgust tho!


----------



## bratzcpa (Oct 18, 2011)

Like ASDF said above, we just have a little closed off area at the very tip of our v-Berth too, on our Catalina 27. I put one of the Hawse Pipes (see Denise's picture above) on the deck immediately above this little area. It works great. I just lock the Hawse pipe cover open and drop the rode and then the last 20' of chain into the hole. There is a little "notch" in the cover so that can be closed and (relatively) watertight with the chain leading out to the Danforth anchor - - which I have hung on the rail with a pair of 'brackets'. I never have to remove the anchor, or carry heavy gear across the deck from the stern.

At first I was worried that that area below (where the rode and chain get stored) would get wet, and musty, and moldy and nasty. That hasn't happened at all. We lived on the boat for two months in the Bahamas in May/June (HOT, humid, and rainy). Even in that situation, apparently there was enough air moving through there that it wasn't a problem at all.

We are very happy with this solution.

The only downside we've experienced is that sometimes it's a little time consuming to shove the rode and chain down through the hole, particularly difficult if we have the dink tied on the foredeck.

Let me know if you'd like - I'd be glad to send you a picture too.


----------



## HUGOSALT (Jun 15, 2004)

nighthawk said:


> I have basically the same setup (and problem) jsut forward of my v-berth only mine is oval. Anchor hangs on the pulpit hangers and the rode is stored below. My rode consists of 35 foot of chain attached to to 165 feet of 1/2" nylon line. Only problem I have is fitting it all in the compartment. Damn near have to jump up and down on it to get the last 10 feet in. Nice thing is the rope locker feeds to the bilge so I can snake it down after doing some modifications. Contrary to my former belief, I am finding that 1/2" twisted line will not feed itself with the slightest change from straight vertical--especially down the inside of a fiberglass hull! Looking at a modification to mine with a fiberglass tunnel and some type of slick covering (maybe heavy visquene glued as a liner?) to get it to slide into the storage area under the v-berth. Will post some pics and the resulting solution--could just be a pic of me with my head hung in disgust tho!


Possible answer for smallish anchor locker or even no 
anchor locker...
This spring I bought following at Defender for my
15 lb. Manson day anchor...Yale Nylon Brait 8 strand
200' 1/2" $135. came with nylon thimble, I had them put
a SS thimble on other end.

Much more compact to store than 3 strand, very soft and lays well,doesnt kink, thinking breaking strength around 8,000 lbs... they say one can use smaller diameter.


----------



## bfloyd4445 (Sep 29, 2013)

asdf38 said:


> Thanks for all the great suggestions. I'll give some thought to this.
> 
> I hung the anchor on the mount on the bow pulpit for the first time last night (coming back from fireworks) and realized it partially blocks the forward nav light. So that's one more wrinkle to work out.
> 
> I do have a small storage space in the very tip of the V birth but it's not properly sealed off from the cabin (just a wooden hatch) or designed for draining. So if I made use of it I'd need to be able to seal it off well from the deck. A deck inspection plate might actually be a decent idea where I could just reach down in and pull out the rode.


there will come a time when you need that hook right now to avert a disaster, not in five minutes while you go dig it out aft. The anchor needs to be mounted up front the rode properly stored in a locker or box and the bitter end secured. You do know why its called the bitter end? In panic situations its very common for the anchor to be launched only to watch the rode play out and then gone because the bitter end was not secured.


----------



## nighthawk (Sep 25, 2013)

Thanks Hugo--
Their website has it selling for 87 cents a foot. Think I will order some and see how it works. You can never have too much rope!


----------



## deltaten (Oct 10, 2012)

I positively *hate* the pulpit hanging rig that came from the PO on my boat! Caught lines and actually fell off in a choppy sea state. 
I have a small rode locker and a no -top hawsepipe on deck and never have water or musty issues.
I keep the Danforth on deck with the 8 foot of vinyl clad chain looped, ready to drop. It's snugged up against one toe rail, near the stay plate; but outta the way of any rigging or the cleat. 
No room or $$ for a 'lectric windlass.  For the cost of that, I can hire a strong boy to stand on deck and wait till I need it hauled 
I keep the back-up, spare Danforth and some 100-odd feet of rode in the stern locker....just in case.

Dropping the hook from the cockpit sounds real nice..till ya (try ta) figger out how to run the rode alla the way fwd to the bit/chock. Mebbe wrap it around the outside of the stanchions till ya get the right length??


----------



## HUGOSALT (Jun 15, 2004)

Nighthawk, 
I didn't mention line was also somewhat lighter than the 3 strand
and easy on the hands. Used extensively this past summer.
Also other brands/vendors out there selling similiar called
8 plait and 8 braided. I normally would splice myself
but had defender splice the thimble on as splicing seemed
more involved than I wanted to deal with. 
Hope this helps.


----------



## bfloyd4445 (Sep 29, 2013)

deltaten said:


> I positively *hate* the pulpit hanging rig that came from the PO on my boat! Caught lines and actually fell off in a choppy sea state.
> I have a small rode locker and a no -top hawsepipe on deck and never have water or musty issues.
> I keep the Danforth on deck with the 8 foot of vinyl clad chain looped, ready to drop. It's snugged up against one toe rail, near the stay plate; but outta the way of any rigging or the cleat.
> No room or $$ for a 'lectric windlass.  For the cost of that, I can hire a strong boy to stand on deck and wait till I need it hauled
> ...


once you bite the bullet and spring for a helm controlled windlass you will soon be kicking yourself for not getting one years ago. I have them on all my boats even a little 18 foot power boat. The bitter end is supposed to be tied off so I don't understand the bit/chock thing


----------



## nighthawk (Sep 25, 2013)

HUGOSALT said:


> Nighthawk,
> I didn't mention line was also somewhat lighter than the 3 strand
> and easy on the hands. Used extensively this past summer.
> Also other brands/vendors out there selling similiar called
> ...


Figured you wouldn't recommend it if it wasn't a keeper, then went to their website and saw the comparison of stowage room between their rope and 3 strand. I figure even taking into account 30% variance due to advertising hype, it would still fit the bill. Ordered 200 foot on Friday. I'm so confident it will work that I put the cover back on the interior of the anchor locker and put my fiberglassing skills aside until it arrives. Thanks a ton for the tip!


----------



## nighthawk (Sep 25, 2013)

Got the new rope on Friday and went to stow it in the locker on Saturday--I will admit that it compresses much better than three strand and I can easily fit 200 feet where I had to fight to get 120' feet in previously, but still not enough room to fit the chain in behind it--looks like locker modifications are upcoming--gotta find a way to get this stuff lower in the boat. I have to do some glass work to the aft lockers, so I guess we'll be glassing at stem and stern! Keep an eye on the low bucks projects thread(Well, so long as we don't count the cost of the rope!)


----------



## azguy (Jul 17, 2012)

bfloyd4445 said:


> You do know why its called the bitter end? In panic situations its very common for the anchor to be launched only to watch the rode play out and then gone because the bitter end was not secured.


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

A couple of thoughts that haven't been covered.

First, the open rode locker into the v-berth is a classic design "feature." There should be a drain either overboard (better) or into the bilge (unfortunate but okay). Usually there is a door with vents between the locker and v-berth. Sometimes it's a piece of canvas snapped over the access opening. The key to a pleasant environment is to keep the drains clear and clean the rode as well as possible before stowage.

Chain is heavy. This puts you in an awkward position of choosing between more chain (fundamentally good but heavy) and less (less good but easier to move around).

My sailing profile seems to be a bit different than most of those posting in this thread. Nevertheless my solutions may be of interest.

I have a Rocna 25 (55#) on 80m of 5/16" (actually 8mm) HT chain with a windlass that drops into the bottom of my chain locker. Another 15m of chain lives in a 5 gallon bucket that shares to top of the anchor locker with six big fenders and my washdown hose. While my anchor locker may be bigger than those discussed here there is lots of stuff in yet. *grin* Stuff expands to fill the space available.

The second length of chain is for my secondary anchor (a Rocna 25 Stowable in the sail locker under the v-berth). I have 80m of Yale Brait (New England Ropes Multi-Plait is an equivalent) in another bucket in my cockpit locker to finish up the secondary rode. 

I also have 60m of 16mm lead-core line for a stern anchor. This has been great for med mooring and is easy to keep clean. It's pretty common in Europe but I haven't seen anything in the US except the smaller diameter stuff that crabbers use on trot lines.

Short version - think about weight and moving things around, keeping everything clean before stowing, and the time and energy it takes to move stowed bits around on a bouncing deck. Frankly, small boats (I used to have a Catalina Capri 22) are more work in waves than bigger ones are.

For the smaller boats that have been the topics of posts on this thread you might try SailFar.net.


----------



## Group9 (Oct 3, 2010)

*Re: pail*



paulatcrag said:


> I have a canvas bucket with a stiff metal hoop in the top to keep it open. I drop the rode in as I haul it, then I unshackle the anchor and stow below after it has dried somewhat in the bucket. Probably not the best but certainly saisfactory.


I do the same thing with my secondary anchor rode (all but the chain). It works pretty well.


----------



## asdf38 (Jul 7, 2010)

*Re: pail*



Group9 said:


> I do the same thing with my secondary anchor rode (all but the chain). It works pretty well.


My shackle is ceased shut and I was about to pry it open when it occurred to me that I should probably have monel ceasing wire on hand to secure it in the future. Well I haven't gotten that yet so I've just left the chain attached.

When you shackle and unshackle are you using ceasing wire or anything else?


----------



## Delta-T (Oct 8, 2013)

This is what has been on my boat for 44 years, has never leaked. Made for securing the chain (you should have chain leader) through the deck and has a hook on the underside of the cover to hold the cover down and chain up.

http://www.boatersland.com/sdg322070.html?gclid=CL6A6Oi2vLoCFel_QgodaH0AMQ[/IMG]


----------



## mad_machine (Dec 16, 2012)

*Re: pail*



asdf38 said:


> My shackle is ceased shut and I was about to pry it open when it occurred to me that I should probably have monel ceasing wire on hand to secure it in the future. Well I haven't gotten that yet so I've just left the chain attached.
> 
> When you shackle and unshackle are you using ceasing wire or anything else?


you may want to consider some anti-seize on that shackle with the wire. you may never know when you want to take it apart


----------



## nighthawk (Sep 25, 2013)

Delta-T said:


> This is what has been on my boat for 44 years, has never leaked. Made for securing the chain (you should have chain leader) through the deck and has a hook on the underside of the cover to hold the cover down and chain up.
> 
> http://www.boatersland.com/sdg322070.html?gclid=CL6A6Oi2vLoCFel_QgodaH0AMQ[/IMG]


This is what I have on Wind Angel. I like the setup and it works well. Especially like the chain hook on the underside since I usually travel with the rode unattached and anchor tied down seperately. My issue is with an overly small stowage area underneath the cover.


----------



## Group9 (Oct 3, 2010)

*Re: pail*



asdf38 said:


> My shackle is ceased shut and I was about to pry it open when it occurred to me that I should probably have monel ceasing wire on hand to secure it in the future. Well I haven't gotten that yet so I've just left the chain attached.
> 
> When you shackle and unshackle are you using ceasing wire or anything else?


Usually cable ties.


----------



## bfloyd4445 (Sep 29, 2013)

*Re: pail*



Group9 said:


> Usually cable ties.


I admit I have used cable ties also but they often break and we shouldn't use them. Better to use wire. I've been thinking of using locktite. Locktite holds really well and can be undone with a wrench.


----------



## Group9 (Oct 3, 2010)

*Re: pail*



bfloyd4445 said:


> I admit I have used cable ties also but they often break and we shouldn't use them. Better to use wire. I've been thinking of using locktite. Locktite holds really well and can be undone with a wrench.


True. The reason I use cable ties is that they are easy to keep handy, are easy to use, and easy to cut loose when you are done.

Most of the time, what causes cable ties to break, is due to UV exposure and breakdown. Using black cable ties, and the fact that they are underwater, both help this from being as serious an issue. They can be cut and abraded, but not that easily.


----------



## Delta-T (Oct 8, 2013)

Walmart carries stainless steal cable ties. Of all places to find something like that for a reasonable price!! Kind of like a CV boot clamp on a car or Quad. They started carrying then in the last year. Garden Bender 11" Cable Tie, 100 lb, Stainless Steel, 10pk: TV & Video : Walmart.com


----------



## Group9 (Oct 3, 2010)

Delta-T said:


> Walmart carries stainless steal cable ties. Of all places to find something like that for a reasonable price!! Kind of like a CV boot clamp on a car or Quad. They started carrying then in the last year. Garden Bender 11" Cable Tie, 100 lb, Stainless Steel, 10pk: TV & Video : Walmart.com


That's what I like about his site! Thanks, I'll be checking those out.


----------



## asdf38 (Jul 7, 2010)

So it's over a year later and one small improvement I settled on was to buy a nylon log carrier (about $12 on Amazon) to carry both the anchor and the rode.

I think this is a pretty decent idea which will make my life easier.

I also replaced the rode on my bigger anchor, which was over-sized by about 2 sizes on both chain and rode. And it wasn't even that long (150') yet was incredibly heavy and bulky. 

With the new defender pre-made 1/2" 8-plait 215' rode, which is much more compact, I'll be able to move the bigger anchor and rode from the V-birth to the bilge under the cabin floor - in the log carrier. Not perfect but still pretty quick to retrieve , and far better than under the V-birth cushions.

The small anchor (which also has an incorrectly sized rode - but is too small), still lives in the cockpit locker.


----------



## johnnyandjebus (Sep 15, 2009)

asdf38

Good stuff. I am starting to take another hard look at my anchor setup on my co_26. Currently using 1/2 3 strand but it is only 100 feet with about 50 feet of chain, not enough. Both are old and need replacing. I am considering 8-plait, good to hear you like the setup. When you say store under cabin floor floor do you mean you are lifting the sunken "floor board" between the galley and ice box and storing just forward of the battery? Or are you storing the rode in the locker in the center of the V berth found under the forward hatch?

Currently I am storing the anchor aft and the rode/chain in the V berth locker under the forward hatch. It requires me to drag the anchor forward and assemble in the V berth before pulling everything up thru the forward hatch. Works ok, I don't anchor enough for it to matter either way. Only problem being I don't have my anchor setup for quick deployment. Not a big deal as I would only need it if the engine quits in the harbour and my setup there, relative to wind direction, means I could easily retreat under sail if needed.


John


----------



## asdf38 (Jul 7, 2010)

johnnyandjebus said:


> asdf38
> 
> Good stuff. I am starting to take another hard look at my anchor setup on my co_26. Currently using 1/2 3 strand but it is only 100 feet with about 50 feet of chain, not enough. Both are old and need replacing. I am considering 8-plait, good to hear you like the setup. When you say store under cabin floor floor do you mean you are lifting the sunken "floor board" between the galley and ice box and storing just forward of the battery? Or are you storing the rode in the locker in the center of the V berth found under the forward hatch?
> 
> ...


Hey Johnny.

Yes, under the floor panel forward of the battery. So I just got out tonight to bring out the new rode and log carrier (having previously confirmed that the anchor would fit).

So pictured below is a 16lb hinged cqr/plow style anchor, 200' 1/2" 8-plait, and 15' 1/4" chain. It fits nice and even pushes forward a bit to leave a nice chunk of storage space remaining. Though there isn't much clearance between the plow and the floor panel. Note that I had a fiberglass insert under this panel before which I removed. It was like a tub that kept things from sitting directly on the bottom, but cost a ton of storage space in the process.

Not too cheap but not a ton more than the braided, and for our boat space everywhere is at a premium. The rode I removed, and I have no idea why someone chose it for this boat, was 175' of 3/4" rode with 3/8" chain. It was a monster. So removing that and getting the anchor in that space (which I had never found a use for previously) frees up the entire port v-birth locker which is nice.

My smaller anchor is a danforth with 80' of braided 3/8" rode (no chain), in the starboard cockpit locker. That rode isn't really adequate but it does make it small and light for quick deployment. And I have another braided ~100' rode which could be attached to either anchor.

Here is a picture of the big anchor underneath (note I tied off the bitter end to the log carrier handle which seemed like a smart way to not lose track of it in the bag). Sorry about rotation, too lazy to fix it.









Going forward I'm still considering adding a deck inspection plate or hawse pipe going into that space all the way forward of the V-birth. If I did that I'd attach this rode to the danforth (maybe a new fortress?) and mount the danforth permanently on the bow rail.

Though again, like you, I don't even actually anchor very often.

The rode is this:
Defender Pre-Made Anchor Rode - 8 Plait Rope Spliced to High Test Chain

Log carrier:
Amazon.com : Panacea 15251 Canvas Log Tote, Black : Log Carriers : Patio, Lawn & [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@41rCwSVpynL


----------

